# Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem



## ralph19086 (4. Dezember 2011)

*Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mein Win7 auf eine ADATA SSD S510 draufgepackt und wie hier empfohlen das Energie sparen in den Energieoptionen deaktiviert und die Datei "hyberfil.sys" per cmd Befehl ("powercfg -H off") gelöscht.

Das scheint auch funktioniert zu haben, denn auf C war danach wesentlich mehr Platz.

Nun bin ich aber total verwirrt, da beim CCC immer noch die Option sleep zur Verfügung steht.

Ging es bei den Energieoptionen jetzt um den Stand-by Modus oder um was?

Kann ich die Option von Windows "Energie sparen" (in der Taskleiste) in Anspruch nehmen, ohne das meine SSD leidet?

THX


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

Ich behaupte mal, dass man das kann. Man kann auch das Energie sparen weiter benutzen. Die SSD´s sind genau wie Festplatten auf viele Jahre Nutzung ausgelegt. So gesehen interessiert es mich nicht, ob die Platte nach 10 Jahren langsamer ist/Fehler hat/kaputt geht, weil ich mir bis dahin eh eine neue geholt haben werde. Es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Und den automatischen StandbyModus will ich nicht missen.

Wenn du aber piniebel darauf achten willst, deine SSD zu schützen bis zum Luxusverlust, dann...naja dann musst du dafür sorgen, dass die SSD nicht heruntergefahren wird, also kein Sleep, kein Standby, kein Energie sparen (da das zu einem der ersten führt), ich habe sogar schon von Leuten gehört die deshalb Bildschirmschoner meiden und sicherheitshalber am Morgen 100TB zum kopieren frei geben, damit die Platte ja immer was zu tun hat.

Mal ganz im Ernst. Defragmentieren ausschalten. Das reicht


----------



## ralph19086 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

Hallo Choolio,
danke schoneinmal!

Es geht mir nicht darum die SSD bis zum Luxusverlust zu schützen - das halte ich auch für Schwachsinn.

Aber mein verständnisproblem was Stand-By und was jetzt Energie Sparen ist hat sich dadurch leider immer noch nicht gelöst.

Könnte mir das jemand bitte nochmal erklären?


----------



## Mosed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

Stand-By und "Energie sparen" ist das gleiche. Dabei wird nur noch der Arbeitsspeicher mit Energie versorgt und der Rest des PCs ist deaktiviert. Wenn der Strom ausfallen würde, kann es Datenverlust geben (wenn halt ungespeicherte Dokumente offen sind etc).

Das andere ist der Ruhezustand (der nutzt auch die hiberfil.sys). Dabei wird der Arbeitsspeicherinhalt auf die Festplatte/SSD geschrieben und der PC dann komplett ausgeschaltet.
"Energie sparen" braucht man nicht zu deaktiveren. Wo wird das empfohlen?


----------



## gotya (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

Heißt im Klartext: ich kann mit meiner SSD den stanby modus / "Energie sparen" nutzen, ohne dass die SSD darunter leidet?


----------



## Mosed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

Ja. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*



gotya schrieb:


> Heißt im Klartext: ich kann mit meiner SSD den stanby modus / "Energie sparen" nutzen, ohne dass die SSD darunter leidet?



haben wir dir aber in dem andern Thread auch schon gesagt


----------



## gotya (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

@roheed: dann musst du mich verwechseln!? 
Hab zwar schon einige fragen gestellt, aber diese noch nicht!


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*



> @roheed: dann musst du mich verwechseln!?
> Hab zwar schon einige fragen gestellt, aber diese noch nicht!



 also der war gut ^^

aber ich helfe deinem alzheimer gerne auf die sprünge 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-und-begriffserklaerung-698.html#post3718813


----------



## gotya (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

ups!
in anbetracht der späten uhrzeit nehme ich einfach mal an, dass ich müde war...
entschuldigung dafür.
hoffe, ich kann euch experten trotzdem noch die eine oder andere frage stellen...


----------



## roheed (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Win7 mit SSD - Energie Sparen und Stand-By - Verständnisproblem*

na klar ^^ ich zumindest für meinen Teil bin dir gewiss nicht böse ...da muß schon mehr her  Lustig fand ich es allemal ^^


----------

